# Weekend results...



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

With the 2 BB season at an end, strategies now have to change from hunting BB&#8217;s and trying to mix in odd birds for the limit to targeting the odd birds. Scouting reports from Thur afternoon had put a large number of eye&#8217;s in a spot that is normally mostly BB&#8217;s. Wind was supposed to be W on Friday but as of shooting time it was more S. We setup in perfect wave heights with a nice overcast sky. Basically the layout was invisible to the birds and in the first hour we filled our BB limit for 3 hunters along with 2 buffies and a drake eye. In addition to all birds being shot inside of 30&#8217;, we also had a bunch more bills decoying in from 10-30&#8217; of the layout. After the first hour the wind died and switched due W and the skies cleared. Birds were still flying but not the number of odd birds we would need to keep shooting, as a result we implemented plan B which was to target old squaw. After an hour we had pulled, motored 4 miles and had reset. As I motored up to the layout to drop off Dahmer and our friend Dale, a drake and hen old squaw passed broadside 20yds off the front of the boat. Dahmer and Dale had heard the talk of the numbers of old squaw we can put up when we target them, but I don&#8217;t think it sunk in until then. Being sunny with 6&#8221; waves, we didn&#8217;t put up the numbers of squaw that I would have liked, but they managed 6 with a nice drake, again, not bad considering the weather. Hopefully Jeff can comment on the shots they had, but they reported flocks of 20-30 right over the boat. Added a few more lawn darts to the bag and then called it a day. I find more and more, I like just doing the tending over shooting and only added my 1 bb and a couple darts to the bag.

Pics from Friday, not the whole bag, but just the squaw:


















E.Allen Eye.











Saturday we knew was going to be dicey. Dahmer headed off to field hunt and Dale headed out with Cuz and I. To say the weather was dicey would be a gross understatement, but we toughed it out Saturday in the boat blind in some weather that we probably should not have been out in. Lot&#8217;s of birds dumping into the decoys, but most were wearing Kevlar jackets today as we had many that you could see patterned multiple times that just flew away. At this point in the year the eye&#8217;s are pretty downed up and upon cleaning the birds later in the day, we found a ton of pellets in the breasts that never penetrated the chest cavity. Normally we find almost no pellets in the birds since they usually pass into the chest cavity and stay there. Targeted eye&#8217;s since with the wind/waves it just didn&#8217;t make sense to be 5 miles off shore. Fell 2 short of a full house of a limit of ducks and darts, hit the limit on ducks, but we pulled rather than stick it out waiting on 2 more darts. I&#8217;m sure there are those that thinks killing darts is easy, I challenge those people to try to fill a limit on them or decoy them in numbers, the more darts we shoot the more respect I have for them and can see why they are Branta&#8217;s friend Walter&#8217;s favorite bird on PEI to pursue. IMO, any duck is easier to decoy then darts in numbers. We did shoot a couple squaw, but without the layout they did not come in numbers and the ones we shot were long shots to get. On getting back to Cuz&#8217;s house we ran the bilge for 10 minutes before all the water we took on during the ride back was emptied.

Pic from Sat.










Sunday, the wind died a bit and we ran the layout with 4 hunters. Most of the time after a big blow like we had on Saturday it can very hard to predict where the birds will be and Sunday was no different. We did alright and made the most of the birds that came in. Just as nice as shooting a colored up drake squaw is shooting a nice hen.

Pic from Sunday.








Nice hen squaw









Video from Sunday, Photo Bucket resized it automatically so it does not look great. I'm trying to load it to MS right now.
http://s264.photobucket.com/albums/ii174/gene_maxson/?action=view&current=SiteRecon246.flv
Over 3 days of hunting there was some talk on some of the uninformed posts by MS members last week along the lines of we only get birds because we have boats, if these members had boats they would get into birds etc&#8230; heck one member that I always thought knew a little even confused a hen eye with a drake pintail just because of a zip tie in the back ground

With all the talk of all it takes is a boat to tear them up I am truly looking forward to future posts from these members once they get boats and it sinks in just how uninformed they are and have been about the difficulty of open water hunting. To dismiss the success we have to the single point of us having the resources to get birds, greatly minimizes all the effort that we put into this. Yes, we could not hunt most of the places we hunt without boats, but boats alone do not pick spots, shoot birds, set decoys etc&#8230; A boat, decoys etc&#8230; are all tools that we employ in our craft. Can someone aspire to be a great decoy carver, buy the right equipment and instantly start winning competitions? Heck no, and this is just as ludicras of a thought as someone buying a boat and having great success instantly without hard work. Did Shiawasee Kid buy a boat and a winch and turn into a good hunter? Going along with this line, I also can not fathom how getting birds and trying to help people be successful means I am arrogant. Only on MS is being successful looked down upon and belittled to the point you are arrogant for trying to help people get birds and point out that there are birds out there Back in the day Cuz and I used to hunt the marsh, look out at the birds on open water and wish some day we could hunt them. When we saw the occasional hunter at the launch that was out in open water we would talk to him to see how he did and thought it was great he was able to do that. Never once did we try to diminish his accomplishments by telling him it is only because he has a boat, we could do the same if we had a boat etc&#8230; we were happy for his success and hoped to be able to do it some day. So I take great insult to read posts where I am called arrogant for getting birds and trying to help other MS members get birds, that all it takes is a boat etc&#8230; Over my years on the site, I&#8217;ve seen this happen a ton in regards to salmon/steelhead/trout fishing, anyone that is successful always takes heat from those that are not, I&#8217;ve seen members that are on a whole different level than others as far as their knowledge get slammed time and time again to the point they do not try to help anyone anymore, let&#8217;s not let the same happen on the waterfowl forum.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

damn thats alot of mergetroids. some sweet pic's as usual, some pretty squaw's.


----------



## BeWild (Mar 19, 2007)

That was a good read and some cool pics and video. Thanks for taking the time to put it together.


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

Cool vid TSS, who's shootin the old browning humpback, is that you? Going old school huh:lol:


----------



## stacemo (Oct 23, 2003)

Beautiful ducks Caddis! Keep the pics coming.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

To those that would belitttle the piles from this last weekend: I thought I had a pair, and I boat blinded it.
To those that think all you need is a boat: friggin' anchoring is an art in that crap. Picture the newbies under anchored, breaking loose and sailing the boat right through the decoys.
Deploying long lines: Brother Caddis, explain to the flock about this one in 30+ winds, with no neck wraps or clusterf**ks.
Recovering cripples: Ask Caddis about this one. In that surf, holy crap.
Peek a boo on a calm day is 50/50. Anyone chase a Brasseye in 3 foot waves? I have....Brrrr.
Did ya notice the decoys? Do yours look like that? Are YOU paying that kind of attention to detail?

He always kills, and, brother, he earns those birds. I used to, but I'm running out of gas, I'm happy with my 8-10.

Bang on, Brother Caddis


----------



## TeamFowlAssassins (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice pics!!! I'm hoping to get into open water here soon but the weather and wind direction are preventing us from getting out...Nice to see someone is out there smacking them up!


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

Sigh. You know some people just need to vent. Is there anything wrong with that? 

There are a few guys who post on this board (and more that don't) - that consistently put up the numbers. Chalk it up to being good hunters, good connections, whatever - but in the end if you're not where the birds are it doesn't matter. Some people don't have the means to hunt big water, small water, fields, bingo-draws, or drive long distances to better areas because of poor vehicles, gas prices or family obligations. Why shouldn't they be allowed to vent when frustrations boil over? 

Now back to the guys who do well. Congrats to you guys! Your pics keep the fire alive for some people and that's awesome. Whats even cooler is that you recognize the fact that some people are doing what their means can afford and maybe being a bit humble about your success is the classy thing to do. When someone lets off some steam you don't belittle them and tell them they are uninformed or rub your success in their face.

And then there's Caddis. Perhaps people think you come off as arrogant because offering help to people who didn't ask for it is pretty much what arrogance is. Look - its obvious your crew has their **** together but if you think dismissing your success due to a boat is bad - then how bad is it to dismiss others lack of success because you think they just don't know what they are doing? 
To top it off - when someone has a rough day and thinks the birds aren't here you're right there to tell them how wrong they are - doesn't matter if they are hunting Traverse City or Battle Creek or Bay City. If they could only be like you then they'd be whacking them left and right.

That's essentially like walking up to a homeless guy and telling him to "just go get a job"

As for me - I'll complain about the birds all i want. I put in more time than most trying to find them and sometimes come up with a few and sometimes not - mostly because i choose to stay close to home. I have no connections and I don't live in an area that is even remotely dense with bird numbers and getting permission on private land is practically impossible. I will continue to make the best of my situation and eagerly wait for the cold and snow to bunch up the few birds we do have so i can go out with a bang. 

Meanwhile - if you don't want people to think you are arrogant - try using the PM feature once in a while.


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

thedude said:


> Sigh. You know some people just need to vent. Is there anything wrong with that?
> 
> There are a few guys who post on this board (and more that don't) - that consistently put up the numbers. Chalk it up to being good hunters, good connections, whatever - but in the end if you're not where the birds are it doesn't matter. Some people don't have the means to hunt big water, small water, fields, bingo-draws, or drive long distances to better areas because of poor vehicles, gas prices or family obligations. Why shouldn't they be allowed to vent when frustrations boil over?
> 
> ...


Very well said, J...:coolgleam


----------



## 4 Car Garage (May 30, 2008)

waxico said:


> To those that would belitttle the piles from this last weekend: I thought I had a pair, and I boat blinded it.
> To those that think all you need is a boat: friggin' anchoring is an art in that crap. Picture the newbies under anchored, breaking loose and sailing the boat right through the decoys.
> Deploying long lines: Brother Caddis, explain to the flock about this one in 30+ winds, with no neck wraps or clusterf**ks.
> Recovering cripples: Ask Caddis about this one. In that surf, holy crap.
> ...


Are you Hulk Hogan?


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

TSS Caddis said:


> Over 3 days of hunting there was some talk on some of the uninformed posts by MS members last week along the lines of we only get birds because we have boats, if these members had boats they would get into birds etc heck one member that I always *thought knew a little even *confused a hen eye with a drake pintail just because of a zip tie in the back ground.


I don't know where people would think you were arrogant.

Looks like a fun shoot. If I ever get tired of shooting greenheads, I would definately go for the divers.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Water_Hazard said:


> I don't know where people would think you were arrogant.
> 
> Looks like a fun shoot. If I ever get tired of shooting greenheads, I would definately go for the divers.


u hunting today haz?


----------



## SooLayoutHunter (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice shoot, the Squaws are definately moving through, we got 10 on friday with some nice drakes thrown in, also a few scoters. Good luck and Good shootin to ya. -Matt


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Just as ugly, but i have more hair.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Once again another great hunt on the big water! The old squaw have to be one of the funiest diver to shoot IMO. They worked the decoys perfect and had 2 - groups of 20 or 30 come into the decoys a foot off the water and they paid dearly. I can't wait to get after them again this weekend.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

thedude said:


> Perhaps people think you come off as arrogant because offering help to people who didn't ask for it is pretty much what arrogance is.


Def: Offensive display of superiority or self-importance; overbearing pride. 

Yep, that sums up my posts 

I watched for weeks as people complained about no birds on Sag. Bay. Many reports of not seeing birds on open water etc... going out of the same launches that we go out of. Could have sat back the rest of the season and said oh well. Instead I offer up some advice like scouting and that there are birds at those launches, you may just need to work harder than you are for them and that is arrogant 

Sort of like watching someone drown, you know better than to offer them a hand because it will bite you in the ***** but you offer a hand anyway to a response of, "how arrogant of you to try to stop me from drowning".

So I guess to my suprise that arrogance is offering unsolicated help, my bad, I actually thought it was called being helpful.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

TSS Caddis said:


> Yep, that sums up my posts


Correct.



> Sort of like watching someone drown, you know better than to offer them a hand because it will bite you in the ***** but you offer a hand anyway to a response of, "how arrogant of you to try to stop me from drowning".


no the arrogant part is to see someone in the water and to assume they cannot swim.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

thedude said:


> no the arrogant part is to see someone in the water and to assume they cannot swim.


Not even close. These are people that are complaining about terrible hunting on the Bay and not seeing birds all season. If their hunting plan was working they would not be complaining. Not even close to your analogy 

Now if they were doing alright and I tried to help someone that was already doing well, then your analogy would be valid.

Again, the birds are there. If you want to run the same program over and over without success this year, be my guest. This is a tougher year than most. On a typical year 99% of people do not scout and can get by with some success. This is not one of those years. Suggesting people need to scout this year and change up from their normal program is definetly the height of arrogance:lol:

If you want to continue to argue for the sake of slamming me have at it.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

easy killer. i'm just trying to help you understand why people think you're arrogant. I'm not saying the birds aren't there or you don't know what you're talking about. I'm saying that you lack the tact to deliver the intended message without sounding pompous about it. Put yourself in someone else shoes for once. After a tough or slow day no wants to read a post that reads like a Aldo Leopold book - about how there's all kinds of birds and you just did it wrong.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

thedude said:


> I'm saying that you lack the tact to deliver the intended message without sounding pompous about it.


I won't argue with that.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Did you lose a lot of cripples?
I have a tough time with Brasseyes.
G** D**M peek a boo ducks.


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

Teacher, they said to Jesus, this woman was caught in the act of adultery. The law of Moses says to stone her. What do you say? 

They were trying to trap him into saying something they could use against him, but Jesus stooped down and wrote in the dust with his finger. 

They kept demanding an answer, so he stood up again and said, All right, but let the one who has never sinned throw the first stone! Then he stooped down again and wrote in the dust. 
When the accusers heard this, they slipped away one by one, beginning with the oldest, until only Jesus was left in the middle of the crowd with the woman. Then Jesus stood up again and said to the woman, Where are your accusers? Didnt even one of them condemn you? 
No, Lord, she said. And Jesus said, Neither do I. Go and sin no more.


Moral of the story: dont forget to look in the mirror.......and if that doesn't work, go ask your wife.... she'll tell you the truth.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

waxico said:


> Did you lose a lot of cripples?
> I have a tough time with Brasseyes.
> G** D**M peek a boo ducks.


About 5. But heck, that is about on par with a day with 1' waves and eye's. Most of the 5 we lost head would be up, you'd be about ready to pull the trigger and it would dive, motor up to that spot and the bird never comes back up in sight, or did a quick porpoise that we never saw. Irks me to no end to lose them like that. Pretty much half of the shells we shot were on crips. Started to employ the Eider strategy of shoot the bird, follow it down and if it is not a ball of duck, double tap it and continue to follow it down and if the head comes up on the water hit it again. Made the mistake to take a double on eye's and lost one since it took 3 shells for the double and the 2nd on the double hit alive with no more shells in the gun to pound the crip. More of a problem was how downed up they are right now. You'd pattern them feet out 2-3 times and they would fly off:rant: As I said when Cuz was cleaning the meat he found a ton of pellets in the breat that did not make it into the chest cavity, hence the problem. Even #2's at 1550 had birds flying off. Sunday, I think we lost 3. 2 eyes and one squaw. With the layout on Sunday they were closer and shells were a little more effective. I even had a drake eye yesterday, missed first shell, hit 2nd shell and as it was coming down with it's head up, you just knew it would instantly dive so I double tapped it into a ball of feathers. It was belly up until they came with the tender where it self righted and started to swim off:lol: Since you've shot Eider I'm sure you can relate on how relentless you need to be on any bird that shows the slightest bit of life. Basically it was one of those weekends where shooting Hevi would have been a cost savings over shooting steel with better results.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Nice work on the birds!! I see Cuz is still using the A-5...sweet vid. Did you switch back to the M1 or are you still using the SBE II- I know it was giving you trouble a few weeks ago and I keep forgetting to ask if you changed up-


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

I had better luck shooting them with BBs, and swatting with low brass steel 6's.
Knowing the weather and quarry, I figured it was ugly.
If you don't see them come up twice, looking right at them, game over.
Do you find the drake to hen ration about 10:1, like Buffies?


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

waxico said:


> I had better luck shooting them with BBs, and swatting with low brass steel 6's.
> Knowing the weather and quarry, I figured it was ugly.
> If you don't see them come up twice, looking right at them, game over.
> Do you find the drake to hen ration about 10:1, like Buffies?


 
Yep. I switched out my IC and am shooting my Kicks-MOD now out of the boat blind w/Kent 2's. I haven't had many issues with cripples since, they can definately be difficult to anchor this time of year. You know it's blowing when you have to hold 2-3 feet into the wind to swat a cripple @30 yds! :lol:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TSS Caddis is right...it is an unusual year for ducks on the bay, requiring more agressive tactics if you want to shoot a lot of 'em. I was one of those who was moaning about not seeing the typical amount of ducks on the bay. He took the time to call me on my cell, in fact several times in recent weeks, to let me know that they are in fact there, but giving me some tips on how to get at them. One of those calls came while I was up on the bay for a weekend, with enough gear to do exactly what he said to do. But did I do it? No I didn't...for a lot of reasons. Number one being I was having a great, relaxed weekend with an old friend who I hadn't spent time with in years, and we honestly didn't want to work that hard. :evilsmile But the fact is he took the time to give me a heads up, and if I had in fact wanted birds that bad, I'm sure I'd have had some good shoots. I appreciate the offer to help. Silly me for not being bright enough to take his advice.

guys the bottom line is this...we all love to chase ducks or else we wouldn't spend the money, the time, and the effort that it takes to do this as much as we do. Some of you go the extra mile...Shiawassee Kid and Waterhazard to name a few at Shiawassee River, TSS Caddis, Dahmer, and Kevlar to name a few on the bay, and similar at Harsen's and other areas. There are a bunch of you out there, and you know who you are. You guys consistently put the time and effort into this sport, and you get rewarded. And I can speak from personal experience that all of you guys have offered me help at one time or another...even offered to take me with you. That kind of unselfishness is hard to find in any walk of life. No one on this or any other board should give you grief for being successful...you guys deserve everything you get.


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> u hunting today haz?


Afternoon hunt, P.M. sent.


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

I don't know whether the guy is arrogant or not, and I'm not really concerned with it either. Good shooting, nonetheless. That being said, I am not envious of a pile of merganeezers either. You know you've gotta eat those things now, right? It ain't all that hard to find and kill those ducks he shot. It'd be a matter of a little bit of scouting on the Bay. Just my opinion.
I'd rather kill puddlers. If I really wanted to do that, I'd go buy the boats and do it. I've got piles of diver decoys that just sit and collect dust for the most part. 
As far as whether or not he's arrogant, who cares? I'm neither impressed, nor annoyed by it. I like the pics, keep 'em coming.


----------



## stormwigeon (Oct 11, 2007)

SuperBlackEagle2 said:


> That being said, I am not envious of a pile of merganeezers either. You know you've gotta eat those things now, right? .


they taste better than those nasty GE's and squaws. everything can be turned edible with the right pepperoni recipe. I would rather eat the **** out of a roadkill skunk before i'd eat another ge or squaw. 
i'll keep shooting them and my butcher will keep grinding them

PS. you do come across very arrogant. just my observation, could care less. just keep putting up the pics of duck porn, i dont read play by play stories anyways.


----------



## BITE_ME_TOO (May 21, 2003)

TSS... I must have missed all the posts regarding "arrogance" (must have been my day off- from the site that is:lol

I say GREAT HUNT and AWESOME pics. I am truly jealous of your success. However, that doesn't mean even for a second that I think you are arrogant or even a braggart. Your success in the open water is truly an accomplishment when the birds haven't appeared to be around.

Trippin Dipsies and our crew have had little luck this year, but in the end of the day, I am truly happy for just spending the time with great friends whether in the marsh or in the big boats. In my mind, a pile of dead ducks is icing on the cake after a good day in the field.

I say bring on the Duck Porn and Edutain us whenever you can. Now if I could just get your GPS coordinates please..:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Thanks for sharing!

Jeff- BMT


----------



## Trippin' Dipsies (May 7, 2003)

BITE_ME_TOO said:


> Now if I could just get your GPS coordinates please..:lol::lol::lol::lol:Jeff- BMT


Jeff, you know where they're at by us....if you want to go freighter-dodging:lol:.


----------



## Trippin' Dipsies (May 7, 2003)

BITE_ME_TOO said:


> Trippin Dipsies and our crew have had little luck this year...
> Jeff- BMT


I don't know about that........:lol::lol:


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

KLR said:


> Nice work on the birds!! I see Cuz is still using the A-5...sweet vid. Did you switch back to the M1 or are you still using the SBE II- I know it was giving you trouble a few weeks ago and I keep forgetting to ask if you changed up-


Back to the M1. After some questionable maintenance by my buddy in the 2 years he had it, after about a case through it without cleaning it started to slow down. I probably need to have the recoil spring pulled and replaced or just cleaned. I may get the SBEII boat paddle out again this year to make sure it is operating for Swan, but after that it's fate is undecided. Might be making an appearance on gun broker.


Waxico, I hear you on the BB. We also shoot smaller sized steel for crips, Fiocchi #7's at 1500fps which seems to do the job pretty well on cripple swatting. Early in the year we seem to shoot a ton more hen eye's( or juvies since it takes a year before they mature), but after a week like this week as far as temps, I anticipate seeing a lot more drakes now. Later in the year the ratio really seems to be 50/50.

Shooting a bunch of eye's may or may not be easy, but we target them since 1bb per person is not enough and to be frank I think they are the top tier waterfowl. They don't usually show up in numbers until late in the season and the colder, nastier and wavier the better for them. You know you are duck hunting when you are shooting them. Awesome looking bird to come in the spread with the whistle, big tennis ball sized head and that white chest pushed right out. They can be very wary some days and dump right in the next. For 20+ years we shot mostly puddlers and to be frank it is basically you just blot them out and squeeze and they fall. Hunting divers on open water is like being on the frontier 200 years ago, you can get as far away from people as you would like and as Soo Layout Hunter is showing us, there are a lot of areas yet to be discovered by most outside that 1/2 mile mark of shore that most peolpe stay in. I duck hunt because I like to wing shoot, not for the meat. If it was all about the meat, I would just buy it from Meijer. As stated by someone, put in sausage it tastes perfectly fine and is utilized. Dale made some G.E. spread for crackers the other week that we ate while cleaning birds that was awesome also.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> ... If it was all about the meat, I would just buy it from Meijer.


couldn't agree more!



TSS Caddis said:


> As stated by someone, put in sausage it tastes perfectly fine and is utilized. Dale made some G.E. spread for crackers the other week that we ate while cleaning birds that was awesome also.


:lol: I have a shredded duck bbq recipe for the crock pot that is the best I've found. You could literally put coot in there and I would challenge you to tell the difference. In North Dakota each fall, where we're trying to eat LOTS of duck, I put it all in there...even threw in some spoonbills this year, and the guys were none the wiser. In fact, at a recent MSU football tailgate, I made a crock of this stuff, including every form of duck you can imagine that was in my freezer, and the tailgate goers loved the stuff. Most didn't even know it was duck until someone told them.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

just ducky said:


> :lol: I have a shredded duck bbq recipe for the crock pot that is the best I've found. You could literally put coot in there and I would challenge you to tell the difference. In North Dakota each fall, where we're trying to eat LOTS of duck, I put it all in there...even threw in some spoonbills this year, and the guys were none the wiser.


i wouldn't have let that happen last year, blasphemy!!!!


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

just ducky said:


> couldn't agree more!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: I have a shredded duck bbq recipe for the crock pot that is the best I've found. You could literally put coot in there and I would challenge you to tell the difference. In North Dakota each fall, where we're trying to eat LOTS of duck, I put it all in there...even threw in some spoonbills this year, and the guys were none the wiser. In fact, at a recent MSU football tailgate, I made a crock of this stuff, including every form of duck you can imagine that was in my freezer, and the tailgate goers loved the stuff. Most didn't even know it was duck until someone told them.


Post please


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i wouldn't have let that happen last year, blasphemy!!!!


How do you know YOU DIDN'T eat spoonie last year? :lol: Honestly I can't recall, but we cook so many friggin' ducks out there that it all goes in the pot. Even threw a sharptail in this fall :evilsmile


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> Post please


Ask and you shall receive...and honestly, I've stuffed 8-12 mallards in the pot too, basically to the brim of the crock, and it works fine. May have to adjust the other ingredients a bit. 

Duck BBQ

Celery &#8211; 4 ribs
Onion &#8211; 1 cup chopped
Green Pepper &#8211; 1/2 cup chopped
Butter/margarine &#8211; 1/3 cup
Ketchup &#8211; ½ cup
Brown sugar &#8211; ¼ cup
Worcestershire sauce &#8211; 3 tablespoons
Chili powder &#8211; 1 ½ teaspoons
Salt &#8211; 1 teaspoon
Pepper &#8211; 1/8 teaspoon
Hot pepper sauce (Frank&#8217;s or similar) &#8211; 1/8 teaspoon
BBQ sauce &#8211; 1 cup of your favorite kind
Hamburger buns or rolls
Cole slaw (optional)
Duck breasts (5 large ducks or 10-12 small or medium ducks) MAKES 10-12 SANDWICHES WORTH&#8230;MORE IF COLE SLAW IS USED. 

Directions:
Put butter on bottom of crock pot. Cover bottom with celery, onion & green pepper. Lay duck on veggies. In separate bowl, mix ketchup, brown sugar, Worcestershire, chili powder, salt, pepper, and hot sauce. Spread this mixture evenly over top of duck breasts. Cook in crock pot 8 - 9 hours on low, or 5 - 6 hours on high (when duck easily flakes apart with a fork, it&#8217;s done). Right in the crock, shred the duck with a fork, then mix with all contents of the pot, add the BBQ sauce, heat through, and serve on the buns (with Cole Slaw if desired).


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks for that-


this weekends merg jerky turned out kinda.... 






(where is the "barfy" emoticon when you need it?? lol)


----------

